# Update on helix 9 interference



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Saturday a buddy of mine worked my interference issues. I think I neglected to state that my trolling motor is a motor guide X5 digital salt water hand controlled motor, with 2 on / off buttons on the deck. We ran a number of test scenarios to no avail, my buddy called Hummingbird which to my surprise ( had to wait on hold about 20 min but they were there ) a service consultant (Hanna) spent 45 min to an hour on the phone with us to help solve the problem. Sent us a Link to download so we could upgrade software in unit to the 1.900 version from the 1.5?? version we had. She also sent detailed inst. on how to install a ground wire. Long story shortened it worked. Buttoned up everything took the boat to my local lake & no more interference. The support technician at humminbird was great. After a lengthy conversation, discussing the problem we ended up with success. I was so frustrated after testing, & failed attempts to remedy this problem it was awful. Hope this helps someone else with the same problem. Hats off to hummingbird staff, & my buddy Mike.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

cane pole said:


> Saturday a buddy of mine worked my interference issues. I think I neglected to state that my trolling motor is a motor guide X5 digital salt water hand controlled motor, with 2 on / off buttons on the deck. We ran a number of test scenarios to no avail, my buddy called Hummingbird which to my surprise ( had to wait on hold about 20 min but they were there ) a service consultant (Hanna) spent 45 min to an hour on the phone with us to help solve the problem. Sent us a Link to download so we could upgrade software in unit to the 1.900 version from the 1.5?? version we had. She also sent detailed inst. on how to install a ground wire. Long story shortened it worked. Buttoned up everything took the boat to my local lake & no more interference. The support technician at humminbird was great. After a lengthy conversation, discussing the problem we ended up with success. I was so frustrated after testing, & failed attempts to remedy this problem it was awful. Hope this helps someone else with the same problem. Hats off to hummingbird staff, & my buddy Mike.


thank you for posting a positive post about your time getting good help. we don't see many of then. but let something goes wrong and the whole internet knows about it.
sherman


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Any more details you could share about how you added the additional ground would interest me. Thanks, Mike


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Any more details you could share about how you added the additional ground would interest me. Thanks, Mike


Firemanmike2127. Hannah told us to do the following. We drilled a 1/8 in hole through the skag of the trolling motor. We attached a ground wire ( don't remember the Gage but a small wire) to a s/s screw & and attached the screw to the skag. We then cut & placed a piece of rubber molding between the motor and transdusor. We then ran the wire up the shaft of the trolling motor attaching the wire to shaft with zip ties. We then attached the wire to the negative side of the power cable going to the helix unit. Tapped and pushed wires back under access panel. We turned the unit on & to be honest still saw a little interference, but the tech told us to put the boat in the water, deploy the motor and we shouldn't have anymore problems with interference. I did, & problem was solved.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

cane pole, good to hear that your additional ground lead was effective in fixing the interference issue. Thanks for providing the details.....it might help another member with a similar problem. Mike


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Very cool.


----------

